#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  фильм Послание тибетцев

## Кунсанг

На ютубе встретился этот исторический фильм в двух частях
1 часть http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8h4psrOCPQ 
2 часть http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfcx4DfU7gQ

----------

Kit (07.12.2012), Olle (06.12.2012), Алевлад (07.12.2012), Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------

